# Steetleys Rectum - Culvert, Steetley Magnasite, Hartlepool



## Lacelotte (Sep 29, 2008)

My brother and I have been wanting to get this one done for a while now and we managed to spare a few hours earlier this month.

The culvert itself is one of two that run underneath Steetley Magnasite in Hartlepool out on to the beach & open water, which made us think that they were some kind of drain for the huge water/chemical tanks on site. It would seem though that this was quickly disproved as they run straight past the site and one misses the site completely. 

This was the first explore of what looks like will be a few before we manage to explore and map it fully.

(P.S. Sorry for quality of scans. The pictures were taken on my Nikon F55 Film camera which turned out very well but alas my scanner is not the best! - mental note, get boots to put them on cd next time)






Waiting for the tide to go down - and my brother to turn up! 





In we go...





None shall pass! Unless you go under it 





The ground at this point was littered with debris, probably from what the sea has pushed in during high tides





Looking back over our shoulders (camera trickery, it really wasn't anywhere near as bright at this point!)





Other than the same long circular tunnel, this room was randomly placed quite a way in. It has access ladders up to the surface but it is blocked off. We later followed the route above ground and could not find any evidence of this. Probably because it's somewhere under the golf course or railway embankment. 





My favourite pic of the day. This was a view from the access ladders in previous picture. 

We continued a bit further in before our main torch started to go, so rather than continue with our smaller torches we took the safe option and headed back to return with our other two main torches next time.





Profile shot of me and our kid on our way back out. Didn't quite work out as I wanted it to but I'll know better for next time


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done guys -looks like you have to time things right, judging on how high the water mark is at the entrance! 

Thanks for sharing,

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Bunk3r (Sep 29, 2008)

Lacelotte said:


> We continued a bit further in before our main torch started to go, so rather than continue with our smaller torches we took the safe option and headed back to return with our other two main torches next time.


Great report I’ve been waiting to see the results of this and am not disappointed.

looking at your 2nd pic it looks like your ‘main torch’ is of the search blaster variety, these aren’t suited to for use as a main torch only really for use as needed such as photos. I suggest more backup small torches for going further, and I recommend using headlamps , I personally prefer to use both a headlamp and a torch together (+backups in the bag).


----------



## Lacelotte (Sep 29, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> looking at your 2nd pic it looks like your ‘main torch’ is of the search blaster variety, these aren’t suited to for use as a main torch only really for use as needed such as photos. I suggest more backup small torches for going further, and I recommend using headlamps , I personally prefer to use both a headlamp and a torch together (+backups in the bag).



Thanks Bunker. Your right, the main torch is a 3million candle power spot light and our other torches were maglights. We have since got a few bright head torches and a brighter LED handtorch so we will be a lot better prepared for the next visit. I'll still take the high power torch next time but use it for lighting when taking pictures. 

Keep an eye out for the the next report which should be coming soon


----------



## smileysal (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent, good to see you finally got in there to have a look. I think it's been doing a few of our heads in wanting to know what was in there. 

Good pics, some parts look interesting.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, looking forward to the next report from here and the other one too


----------



## Lacelotte (Sep 29, 2008)

I know what you mean Sal. It was eating away at me everytime I had a few hours to spare and realised the bloody tide was up!

In fact it's doing my head in now wanting to get back in and figure out what it is and where it goes! Even to the point that I'm considering booking a day off work without telling the missus and getting back down there in time for the tide.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad you finally got in there. Interesting things which throw up more questions too. Nice one, and look forward to seeing what else you uncover.


----------



## stesh (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cheers*

Potential Locations & Research

Saved me getting my wellies out and petrol


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 6, 2008)

I know it's a bit off topic, but how long did you find that the battery in the big yellow torch lasts? I have one, and it doesn't last very long. I wanted to know if that's normal.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 6, 2008)

about 10-20 minutes of continual use depending on the torch, there basicalls a car headlamp bulb with a 6v battery so they dont last long at all


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> about 10-20 minutes of continual use depending on the torch, there basicalls a car headlamp bulb with a 6v battery so they dont last long at all



Ah, thought so. Mine's the same, although I only use it for lightpainting.


----------



## phill.d (Nov 6, 2008)

You deffo need to get the times of the tide right for this place if you go. It was totally sybmerged under high tide when I went round Steetley. A frightening prospect :icon_evil


----------



## missfish (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice one Lacelotte, dont think I'd attempt it mind but you got some impressive pics even despite the dodgy scans, personally I like the scans, look nice and old skool!


----------

